# Maybe we need to raise the PPD requirement for stars?



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

My thought is that with the introduction of GPU WUs recently, practically everyone can get _far_ higher PPD than before.  IIRC, we were requiring 12k PPD for the "Five-Star" Cruncher badge, which I think made a lot of sense; that could be accomplished with 3/4 OCed quads running full blast and was consequently reserved for a "select few".  

Now, a single Geforce GTX470 coupled with a Core 2 Duo can get 16-17k PPD.  My preference, and I certainly want team input on it, is that we consider doubling the PPD requirements for stars (or at least 4-stars and 5-stars).  Perhaps even increasing them more; given that with two $100 GPUs you can now get ~30k+ PPD, we may even want a higher requirement.

What do you guys think?  Are things good as they are, or, if not, how should they be changed?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

I would say no cause its the same as CPU's, There are not going to be many people doing the GPU's 24/7 due to gaming and such.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would say no cause its the same as CPU's, There are not going to be many people doing the GPU's 24/7 due to gaming and such.



I think I agree with Brandon here. There is just a top few that actually fill up the 5 stars, and many struggle to get 1 star.


----------



## Bow (Oct 12, 2012)

I like it the way it is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2012)

The GPU's are gonna help out with PPD but not something drastic. GPU's put out more wattage than CPU's and would need more PSU power which = to power bill.


----------



## Norton (Oct 12, 2012)

I would say to wait and see how long these GPU work units last for and then make this kind of decision. What would happen if these wu's dried up after a month or two and we changed it so you would need something like 40k ppd for 5 stars?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with norton


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for your input guys! 
I think it does make sense to wait and see what happens w/ the GPU WUs and how much they do change things and how long they last


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 13, 2012)

I vote to leave it the way it is. Like was said earlier there are some that fight just to get one star and it wouldn't be right to take that away from them if they can't gpu crunch.

Maybe there can be a way to add another color star for those that also Gpu crunching. It's not that hard to tell who is gpu crunching either. Like with me I had a 1055t that did 13k yesterday. Gpu cruncher. Oh that reminds me I con down clock this system now. as the oc isn't doing jack for gpu units.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 13, 2012)

Every time a movement to change the system is brought up it always causes some tension between those for and against it- so I say leave it as is. Too many variables to consider anyway- what if someone doesn't run a GPU or doesn't participate in that project? 

I'm glad GPU Crunching makes things more efficient- I remember the power bill when I ran an i7 Quad, Phenom II Quad, and random Athlon Quads/Duals, etc to increase production. It was awful and so was the heat. Now we have the ability to work smarter, and those who don't get free power can still get production without the need to power multiple built out computers. 

I just don't see a point in making the totals higher just so someone who doesn't have the means to run a handful of computers is denied stars on their badge simply to keep 5 Star badges to a handful of people. Something about that screams elitist to me.


----------

